# Skoda Octavia scrappage deal - possible to negotiate the 3500 discount?



## Protocol (28 Jan 2011)

I am considering buying a Skoda Octavia 1.6 TDi under the scrappage scheme.

The Classic model is:

19,760 ex-works (www.skoda.ie price)

plus 1240 for floor mats, mudflaps, metallic paint and delivery

= 21,000 OTR, according to the dealer

less 3500 discount = 17500 net price


The Ambiente model is:

21,515 ex-works (www.skoda.ie price)

plus 1285

= 22,800 OTR, according to the dealer

less 3500 discount = 19300 net price

TWO QUESTIONS:

I wonder is there any negotiation on these prices?  Or does the 2250 extra discount mean no movement on prices??

Also, any opinions on the 1800 extra for the Ambiente spec??


----------



## Kenbo (30 Jan 2011)

Hi Protocol
Bought a 1.9tdi Classic in October last under scrappage scheme.Delighted with the car,got a far better deal than above.Shop around and bargain hard.P.M. me if you want the full details.
Kenbo


----------



## Slaphead (31 Jan 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Hi Protocol
> Bought a 1.9tdi Classic in October last under scrappage scheme.Delighted with the car,got a far better deal than above.Shop around and bargain hard.P.M. me if you want the full details.
> Kenbo



I'd love to hear the details of your purchase of an Octavi, allways said i'd never buy a new car but with scrappage im tempted


----------



## Protocol (28 Feb 2011)

UPDATE:

The Octavia Ambiente 1.6 TDi is now 

21,715 ex-works
23,000 OTR

*19,000* excl metallic paint, with 3,500 scrappage discount


----------



## Protocol (28 Feb 2011)

I am now considering the Skoda Superb 1.6TDi, seems to be the same engine as the Octavia.

The Comfort spec / trim is:

25,115 ex-works
26,500 OTR (I think)

*22,000* excl metallic paint, with 4,000 scrappage discount.

*Any opinions on this deal?????*


----------



## DiGiTaL (28 Feb 2011)

Would definetely go for the superb. A lot more of a car for the money. You could do better on price if you shop around though. I know of place doing  met mats delivery for €900 and sometimes less. Good look with it.


----------



## Protocol (1 Mar 2011)

Where is this place?

What dealer?


----------



## johnnygman (3 Mar 2011)

Fine car and decent engine for emmisions, economy but certainly would be a bit underpowered for this size of a car.
The Superb is massive and a very heavy beast for a 1.6tdi.
If your ok with that aspect I think the price your getting is pretty good.


----------



## Aisling (4 Mar 2011)

*Skoda's*

Just thought i'd mention that it might be worth looking at the resale value of Skoda's before you buy.

My father bought a new one in 2007 which currently has 30000km on it and recently went back to the main dealer with the idea of trading it against a new Octavia.  He is friends with the dealer who advised him that he didn't want to upset him with a quote but did mention he had one with similar mileage, same year etc for sale for €7,500.  He said to my dad if he still wanted to trade it he would give him the best deal he could but he was realisically looking at €12,500 to €13,000 depreciation on it.

In my minds eye I rather buy a 2 or 3 year old one that has already done the bulk of the depreciation.


----------



## Protocol (8 Mar 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

I ended up going to a dealer that I only heard of recently, Doran Motors outside Carrickmacross in south Co. Monaghan.

I decided against the Superb due to its size (issues of parking, gates, pillars, etc.)

It is a fine car, and great value at under 22k with scrappage.

I ordered an Octavia 1.6 TDi Ambiente for 19,100 with metallic paint.


----------

